# Lacrosse boots



## bckwzlineman (Nov 16, 2019)

I have two pair of snake boots by lacrosse, one that zips up the side and one pair that are rubber. After walking through wet grass to my deerstand yesterday morning i ended up with two very cold wet feet, this was the third pair of these boots ive owned(two leaked and one pair zipper broke) so i was upset to say the least but no worries i have the trusty ole rubber ones right? Wrong, after hunting this evening in a heavy mist and walking back to the truck i hear a slushing sound from my right boot, what the huh, then all of a sudden my sock starts soaking up water like a super sponge? Just a warning to others, lacrosse quality has gone out the window, open to suggestions for some good quality hunting boots


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 16, 2019)

How old are the rubber boots ? Mines going on 3 years old and I've walked the camo off them I've wore them so much. Dry as a bone.


----------



## CurLee (Nov 16, 2019)

Dont leave them on the porch.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 17, 2019)

Or in the sun.


----------



## bckwzlineman (Nov 17, 2019)

Rubber boots were bought last fall, they stay in a plastic tote with other gear out of the weather, visually they look fine, no cracks or dry rot, adhesive used must have failed


----------



## RedHills (Nov 17, 2019)

bckwzlineman said:


> Rubber boots were bought last fall, they stay in a plastic tote with other gear out of the weather, visually they look fine, no cracks or dry rot, adhesive used must have failed



My Alpha's did the exact same thing. Sole separated this week. 2 yrs old


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 18, 2019)

We have 4 pair of Lacrosse Aero's and they are all good. No leaks. This is the fourth year of use.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 18, 2019)

Not to hijack, but if anyone can point me to some kind of "stuff" like a glue that might be able to rejoin the bottom portion of the soles on both my Lacrosse Areos, I'd appreciate it.

They are still saved in my garage as I hope for a miracle.....I guess....lol


----------



## RedHills (Nov 18, 2019)

Fellow told me if you get them wet from the inside often..the adhesive gets compromised from soaking thru from the inside. Makes sense, I seem to be in water 1/2 inch over the tops often


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have the lacrosse grange boots.  Bought last fall, they are already falling apart.  Not buying again.


----------



## Dbender (Nov 18, 2019)

They are garbage! Used to be all i wore, they've sent me at least 3 new pairs and all disintegrate within a year if you wear them. I've got a junky pair of boss rubber boots ride in the bed of the truck all year prob 10 yrs old still as good as new. Unfortunately they aren't real comfy.


----------



## hdgapeach (Nov 18, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Not to hijack, but if anyone can point me to some kind of "stuff" like a glue that might be able to rejoin the bottom portion of the soles on both my Lacrosse Areos, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> They are still saved in my garage as I hope for a miracle.....I guess....lol



Look for a product called "Shoe Goo".  Been around for decades and I had to get it to glue the soles back on......you guessed it, a pair of Lacrosse snake boots that came apart the first season I wore 'em!  1) NOTHING good to say about Lacrosse any longer.  Quality is less than sub-par.  2) Shoe Goo is a good product!  It'll probably outlast any pair of Lacrosse boots (lol).

Don't expect the re-glued area to look like nothing other than fido's hind end when it cures.  I used "copious" amounts and the seeping looks terrible but, that glue works great.  The boots may not be waterproof but the glue sure is!

Good luck with the repair....


----------



## triple play (Nov 18, 2019)

Will never buy another pair of Lacrosse boots.


----------



## Buckhead (Nov 18, 2019)

Clear Gorilla glue is better than Shoe Goo for sole separation.  Have used them both.


----------



## tad1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Dang I bought a pair of Original green grange that lasted me many years till they eventually developed cracks where the boot creases at the ankle area.  Wore the mess out of those boots...


----------



## bckwzlineman (Nov 20, 2019)

Still cant see where my alphas are leaking from but they are


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 20, 2019)

I got about 4 yrs out of my mudlite snake boots. Then they started splitting behind the big toe area on top. They sell some type of dressing for the rubber to keep it from drying out from the hot and cold. I had some slight separation of the soles too, but mine didn't leak. My son's did.

 I retired them to woods work duty a couple of weeks ago and started using my new Alpha snake boots. I miss them Mudlites though.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 21, 2019)

Good,  as long as the demand drops maybe the prices will also..


----------



## 280bst (Nov 21, 2019)

Got a pair of Redhead snake boots zip-up over 10 years ago don't leak anywhere feel good walking but boy they hot


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 24, 2019)

280bst said:


> Got a pair of Redhead snake boots zip-up over 10 years ago don't leak anywhere feel good walking but boy they hot


I wear snake boots all fall and winter just for that reason. Keep my feet and legs warm.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

best stuff I have found for repairing rubber boots
https://kenetrek.com/collections/boot-accessories/products/freesole 

I too have went through several pair of alpha burley lacrosses...they are comfortable but they will not last.  my next pair or rubber type boots will be

https://www.orvis.com/p/le-chameau-...LEr7M7Cg1Gsn8PMeNrLDKsJEXEqC3SIhoCffsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 24, 2019)

It's crossed my mind to get a pair, but I can't justify the price with the use that they'll never get. I don't want my feet to freeze, but $90 for something that I'll not use but maybe five times in what little time I have left........and my kids feet ain't as big as mine......


----------



## dpoole (Dec 28, 2019)

I had same problems zippers broke and inside liner came loose on a pair one month old sent them back had to pay for shipping they sent me another pair and the second pair has the same problems as the first pair. Will not buy this brand again


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 29, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Fellow told me if you get them wet from the inside often..the adhesive gets compromised from soaking thru from the inside. Makes sense, I seem to be in water 1/2 inch over the tops often



Me too....got to walk real slow!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

Slewfoot said:


> Me too....got to walk real slow!



LOL..and stay up on your toes!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 29, 2019)

Had these for years & years. There my late season go to boots because of the warmth. I've also wore out a pair of the original LaGrange tall rubber boots (they lasted a long time till i left 'em on the porch and they dry rotted from the sun). I have a newer pair that are made overseas and cracked the first year. I think they're qaulity went to dung when they left the country.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

Man you're serious!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have the lacrosse grange boots.  Bought last fall, they are already falling apart.  Not buying again.



To add to this, I had a pair of french made Aigle boots before that that lasted me 10 years.   They are almost impossible to find here though but Le Chameau should be very similar albeit expensive.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 3, 2020)

RedHills said:


> Man you're serious!


I dont play around. I quit school because of recess.?


----------

